# S2000 vs GTO



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

During my brief departure from the GTO forum, one of the things I did was to put another fun car back in the stable. For those of you who might remember, I got rid of the GTO in Sept 06 in favor of a Volvo XC90 during a move from PA back to CT.

A buddy of mine is an S2000 owner and infected me with the roadster bug. 

I looked at

BMW Z4 - Ugly and just not that impressive.
Porsche Boxster - Even uglier and overpriced. Funny, when you put a hard roof on this thing and call it a Cayman it looks great.
Nissan 350Z - Ugly again, too heavy, poor interior quality.
Solstice GXP - Great looking, design problems (roof), quality problems (differential), crude suspension, not even in the ballpark with the other cars.
Lotus Exige S - Great concept and a great car but a little too small for me.
Long story short, I bought a 2008 S2000 in Chicane Silver with red leather about two weeks ago. This thing is a cult car and the most fun I've had in a car ever.

Just for kicks, I gathered up some info on the S and the GTO for a comparison. The S2000 isn't as disadvantaged as you might think in terms of power and when it comes to weight, suspension, and handling, the GTO doesn't stand a chance on a track.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Stock to Stock I think I'd give an S2000 a nice run at a course track. S2000 is just not my cup of tea. Congrats on the car though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The GTO was nice at the price but Honda does everything better. The interior of the S is higher in both quality and weirdness but the ergonomics are perfect once you get over the odd control layout, a pushbutton to start the engine, and all electronic instruments.

On the other hand, the Honda 6 speed is everything the T56 in the GTO is not. Precise, light, short throw. A 4-3 downshift is no longer a 50/50 proposition. The shifter is integrated into the transmission housing which makes it rock solid. With double and triple cone carbon fiber synchronizers any gear is immediately available with with 100% accuracy. And the clutch is effortless.

Of course the Honda is noisier and has a much stiffer suspension along with much faster steering. It's not a long distance cruiser like the GTO. But for 30-60 minutes it's a blast.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Stock to Stock I think I'd give an S2000 a nice run at a course track. S2000 is just not my cup of tea. Congrats on the car though.


On a drag strip, you'd win with sheer power and torque unless you screwed up.

On a road course, you wouldn't even be close. The S2000 will eat a GTO alive in corners and transitions. You don't have enough power to overcome the weight, understeer, and sloppy transmission in the GTO.


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> On a drag strip, you'd win with sheer power and torque unless you screwed up.
> 
> On a road course, you wouldn't even be close. The S2000 will eat a GTO alive in corners and transitions. You don't have enough power to overcome the weight, understeer, and sloppy transmission in the GTO.



I thinks its wonderful your sold on a S2000. Just smoked one on the freeway. They are very nice but a little feminine for my taste. My wife loves those cars.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*s2000 vs gto*

gtos smoke it in a straight line 
if your in your s2000 on the street with your girl/wife you know you would not dare race against a gto 
s2000, awesome ride but no torque not really fare either against a gto 
that being said if you made things fair like coil overs and upgraded suspension mods to the gto with sticky tires then added say a supergcharger to your s2000 then you would have something of a fair race on a track then you still would get spanked as the gto would stay flatter on the track and cruise by you while in third while your shifting like mad to get to to your 9000rpm and your chargers peak running pressure if you really want a fair race put that s2000 against an 06 to 08 mx5 and you will lose in the curves but have it in a straight line you paid close to 34 to 36 for that nice car if you purchased an mx5 for 22 to 23 then took the difference you would have a screaming four banger that would smoke that s2000 for the same money 
there is nothing new about light cars that make no real power until you make the motors scream its about the driver you gotta love what you drive so congrats


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> I thinks its wonderful your sold on a S2000. Just smoked one on the freeway. They are very nice but a little feminine for my taste. My wife loves those cars.


Ah yes, you're the manly man, the man's man, the manly sort of man who "smoked one" on the freeway. You are a retard. Since your driving skills seem to be confined to stomping on a gas pedal I'm sure you're completely lost in this conversation. Stick to straight roads lest you kill yerself.

The S2000 is not a straight line dragster. But then, neither is the GTO. The S2000 is a track car built for road racing. The GTO is a tubby four seater built for cruising in a straight line but not racing of any kind. It's got lots of power but a mass production sedan chassis and suspension that understeers like your mama's Buick. I owned one, I know.

Saying you beat an S2000 with a GTO in a highway "race" is sort of proclaiming yourself the smartest retard at the school for "special children". I'll bet the guy with a Ram Truck who beats you in the stump pulling contest will be proclaiming your GTO a nice car for his grandma. See what happens in a race that actually involves some driving skills pimple boy. 

The fact that you're even making this argument tells me you are another pimple faced idiot. You haven't owned or even driven both cars. And you have no racing experience. But you are very concerned about your manliness.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> gtos smoke it in a straight line
> if your in your s2000 on the street with your girl/wife you know you would not dare race against a gto
> s2000, awesome ride but no torque not really fare either against a gto
> that being said if you made things fair like coil overs and upgraded suspension mods to the gto with sticky tires then added say a supergcharger to your s2000 then you would have something of a fair race on a track then you still would get spanked as the gto would stay flatter on the track and cruise by you while in third while your shifting like mad to get to to your 9000rpm and your chargers peak running pressure if you really want a fair race put that s2000 against an 06 to 08 mx5 and you will lose in the curves but have it in a straight line you paid close to 34 to 36 for that nice car if you purchased an mx5 for 22 to 23 then took the difference you would have a screaming four banger that would smoke that s2000 for the same money
> there is nothing new about light cars that make no real power until you make the motors scream its about the driver you gotta love what you drive so congrats


I don't know how to respond to your incomprehensible and illiterate ramblings. From what I can tell you know almost nothing about cars. Have you ever driven any of the cars you just referenced. Do you actually believe any of the crap you just wrote? Were you looking for the "Reading is Fundamental" forum.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Ah yes, you're the manly man, the man's man, the manly sort of man who "smoked one" on the freeway. You are a retard. Since your driving skills seem to be confined to stomping on a gas pedal I'm sure you're completely lost in this conversation. Stick to straight roads lest you kill yerself.
> 
> The S2000 is not a straight line dragster. But then, neither is the GTO. The S2000 is a track car built for road racing. The GTO is a tubby four seater built for cruising in a straight line but not racing of any kind. It's got lots of power but a mass production sedan chassis and suspension that understeers like your mama's Buick. I owned one, I know.
> 
> ...


I agree that they are two totally different cars made for two completely different types of driving, but what garners a price tag of $35,000 for the S2000? I honestly love the way they look every time I see one in the street. I don't have a car, but am in the market. I am 18 and posted a thread with a ton of questions about the GTO but didn't really get any conclusive answers. Is the GTO's handling as bad as you say it is? Out of honest curiosity, was Jeremy Clarkson high when he said that the Monaro handled well, or does that car have some sort of different suspension? I was always under the impression that they were sort of the same thing as the GTO. Also, why get an S2000 over an EVO or something? I mean I think from what I've seen, the EVO would beat it in a straight line, and around a track, but I'm no expert on the matter. Plus, why does the S2000 have such a terrible fuel economy for such a small, 2-seater car that isn't even fast in a straight line? I think it's something like 18 city, and 24 highway. I hate to fight a paper war all on what I haven't personally experienced, but I'm afraid that that is what I am limited to at the moment, and I don't think that it's entirely inaccurate, although I do agree that sometimes, things just feel right; cars included. Speaking of a paper war, on Top Gear, the S2000 lost around the _track_ to both the Z4 and the Boxster. All of these are legitimate questions that I'm naturally curious about because I really don't see any reason to buy one, considering that it is so expensive for what it is.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, and I completely agree that cars only made to go in straight lines are a little bit lacking in what a true performance car is really all about. I think that going through some "twisties" on a mountain road is far more exhilarating than simply dashing through a quarter mile. Just my opinion though. I love all cars for what they are though, and am not a "fan-boy," as some might call them, of any one car, whether it be for a badge, or heritage.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing,
What ever blows yer hair back and puts a SEG on yer mug is a great ride.... Good luck with the Honda. They look sharp and if I were looking for a sports car it would be on my short list.

I agree a stock S will blow a stock goat away thru the twisties... unless the S driver had no racing ability. I've never (not yet) had a 3~4 down shift problem... but I have slammed it into 2nd while shifting into 4th once  I prefer hammering a car thru turns... the goat can provide some cheep thrills but nothing (Honda included) would have put your nads to your neck like the Lotus would have thru a hair pin.

Enjoy :cheers


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

*HaHA!*

WingNut you are one funny guy! Take it easy on sammy! hes just a die-hard goat fan! I own a 06 gto m6 few bolt ons nothing crazy. I love the car, i think that it has nice power, rides nice and looks good. On the other hand I am a Huge fan of the S2000. One of my good friends has one that I often drive. The car is amazing in the turns, looks beautiful, and also just like the GTO has great interior. I have always had V8 powered cars (camaros mostly) so I like the way the GTO runs over the S2000. But I 100% agree that the honda will eat a goat on a track. That little thing feels like its on rails! I just wish I Could have both of them in my garage!!!! Congrats on the car buddy:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have driven an almost stock S2k and my completely stock 06 GTO. I know the S2k has a feeling of pure control in your hands. I always said that would be one of the best cars out there if only it had a bit more power to it. 
But it sounds to me like you got rid of your GTO, got an S2k, and now your getting mad at Sammy because he beat an S2k. He was the one racing, you even admited yourself a stock gto would take a stock S2k in the straight line. Who the hell are you to call Sammy a "retard" for telling you about an experience he had. I wanted a vette but I couldnt find one and I got a GTO. Till now I still say a C6 vette is my Dream car. Your the kind of people who all of a sudden would say "Vettes suck GTO is better" just because you could'nt get one. You post a thread and when people respond you insult them. I have to tell you, your the only moron here. :lol:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

The S2000 is a great car, but comparing it to a GTO is apples to oranges. I like the GTO for what it is. If I am going to hit a racetrack, I'll buy something different. I dig the torque, man.....

(I wouldn't mind having one of each)


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with Tacmedic on the comparison thing Wing, shouldn't have gone there. It's almost as bad as comparing a Busa to a Z06. Sure they are both fast. They even stay in the same zip code with each other in some cases. Two completely different answers to two completely different questions. 

As far as the GTO is concerned, for it's catagory I think it's one of the best answers to the question asked for the price you pay. Sure you could get a BMW M6 or a Mercedes CL63 AMG and do better, but at it's price the GTO is the king of the hill. 

As far as the S2000, the cars you compared it to are the right comparisons to make and it's the king of the hill of those car. I realy can't understand why someone spends the extra money for the Boxster or the Z4 other than status which to me is complete stupidity. 

I hope you enjoy the car. Again, another excellent choice for a car made by Wing Nut.


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Ah yes, you're the manly man, the man's man, the manly sort of man who "smoked one" on the freeway. You are a retard. Since your driving skills seem to be confined to stomping on a gas pedal I'm sure you're completely lost in this conversation. Stick to straight roads lest you kill yerself.
> 
> The S2000 is not a straight line dragster. But then, neither is the GTO. The S2000 is a track car built for road racing. The GTO is a tubby four seater built for cruising in a straight line but not racing of any kind. It's got lots of power but a mass production sedan chassis and suspension that understeers like your mama's Buick. I owned one, I know.
> 
> ...


Does it count if the freeway had a slight S curve to it? You must have been offended by the feminine thing. If a Mustang is considered a chicks car what would a S2000 be considered. By being on this forum your asking for peoples approval or comments. Well you got mine and you don't like it. Who's the retard? I like your s2000 but it's just not for me.Go back to your S2000 if you can't handle it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> I agree that they are two totally different cars made for two completely different types of driving, but what garners a price tag of $35,000 for the S2000? I honestly love the way they look every time I see one in the street. I don't have a car, but am in the market. I am 18 and posted a thread with a ton of questions about the GTO but didn't really get any conclusive answers. Is the GTO's handling as bad as you say it is?


No the GTO is not terrible. But its suspension is a far less sophisticated design than the compact 4 wheel double wishbone on the S2000. The GTO uses a much cheaper strut arrangement up front and a cheaper multilink setup in back. Honda went with an expensive racing suspension.

Next, the GTO is a front engine car with 55% of the weight on the front axle. The Honda is a mid-engine car (yeah it is) with 49% of its weight on the front axle.

Next, the GTO is shod with mid-grade performance all season Goodrich KDWS's in 245/45 at all four corners or 235/40's with the 18" wheels ($600/set). Honda chose a dedicated high performance tire in the Bridgestone RE050 with 245/40's on the rear and 215/45's on the front ($750/set). Again, Honda chose to tailor the rubber for performance rather than cost and year round usability.

Lastly, the GTO is about 900 lbs heavier than an S2000 and the GTO is tuned for understeer (safer) and a comfy ride. Honda set the S2000 up as nuetral to oversteering (less safe for the unskilled) and much stiffer damping and anti-roll bars because it was intended to be raced. The suspension is one of the main reasons people are turned off by the S2000. Like the Lotus, the Honda makes few compromises for comfort. It's a noisy bone jarring ride for the true believers only.

The GTO is great as a grand tourer. It's quiet, stable, safe, and very comfortable. But it is absolutely *NOT* a race car by any stretch of the imagination. For the price, the GTO has no competition in the GT category. The Honda is everything that the GTO is not. Noisy, cramped, harsh, twitchy, and fun!



FlameofOsiris said:


> Out of honest curiosity, was Jeremy Clarkson high when he said that the Monaro handled well, or does that car have some sort of different suspension? I was always under the impression that they were sort of the same thing as the GTO.


I don't know anything about the man's use of recreational chemicals but I don't think he was making an absolute statement but rather rating the Monaro within its class based on what it is. Within the Grand Touring class it's indeed a very competent car at a very good price. When compared to a true sports car, no, it's not very good.



FlameofOsiris said:


> Also, why get an S2000 over an EVO or something? I mean I think from what I've seen, the EVO would beat it in a straight line, and around a track, but I'm no expert on the matter.


A very good question. The answer for me is partly subjective and partly objective reality.

First the objective part. I've driven EVO's but, at 6'0" and 220Lbs, I simply am not comfortable in the car. It's hard for me to get in and out. Leg room is the problem. Also, while Mitsu has certainly found a way to skin the cat differently, you're still dealing with a cheap econobox (Lancer) chassis. Mitsu simply used the old Detroit formula of stuffing lots of power into a small, cheap platform. Is it fast? Well, yes! Does it feel like a cheap econobox? Well, yes! Same goes for the Subie WRX Si. Honda on the other hand created a custom monocoque chassis specifically for the S2000. It's completely rigid even without a roof and it's lightweight. They even went as far as to make the hood out of aluminum to control weight.

Second, the subjective part. The EVO/SRX looks like a ricer's wet dream. I wouldn't be caught dead in one. It's a completely valid performance car but it's also the butt of endless jokes. And, neither econobox on steriods will allow you to put the top down on a nice day and feel the world around you as you drive. Only a roadster can do that.

Yep, with all wheel drive and more power, I'm sure the ricer econoboxes on steroids will beat an S2000 on a track. But it's not all about bragging rights, it's about enjoyment.



FlameofOsiris said:


> Plus, why does the S2000 have such a terrible fuel economy for such a small, 2-seater car that isn't even fast in a straight line? I think it's something like 18 city, and 24 highway.


Actually the S2000 is EPA rated 18/25 but you can get 30 on the highway if you try. The GTO with a 6.0L V8 and 900lbs more weight was rated at 16/25 and I could get 26 mpg on the highway if i tried. I find this hilarious. The LS2 really is a marvel. 400HP 400Ft/lbs and 25 mpg. It achieves the mileage with low piston speed aided by the gear selection. Here again, GM compromised the design of the car with gear ratios and a diff that allowed the car to get very good fuel economy but compromised its perfomance.

Honda once again refused to compromise the S2000. To get the weight down and maintain power and feel, they chose to draw on their Formula 1 technology. A small high revving normally aspirated engine was created specifically for the car. It still has the highest specific output of any normally aspirated production engine on the planet after ten years in production. It uses technology Detriot still can't touch. The downside of the small displacement high revving engine is extremely high piston speed. And since friction increases as the square of speed, much higher frictional losses. On top of that, Honda said screw the fuel economy and put a 4.10 diff in the S2000 along with gearing that maximizes the engine's potential. 

The transmission and shifter in the S2000 have been called "the best in the world" by several professional reviewers. The Tremec T56 in the GTO by comparison is a crude tool that feels like it was designed by the Geico caveman.



FlameofOsiris said:


> I hate to fight a paper war all on what I haven't personally experienced, but I'm afraid that that is what I am limited to at the moment, and I don't think that it's entirely inaccurate, although I do agree that sometimes, things just feel right; cars included. Speaking of a paper war, on Top Gear, the S2000 lost around the _track_ to both the Z4 and the Boxster.


The only Top Gear comparison of these three cars I've seen had them lapping individually, not "racing" in a heavy rain. Hardly a definitive test and a mere 0.3 seconds separated the cars. The rain will favor the car with the multipurpose tires. And Clarkson was flat out raving about the S2000 the whole time. 

Also, in case you hadn't noticed, the S2000 can run with the Germans at $10K less than the BMW and $20K less than the Boxster. And it's a nicer car. Still don't see a reason to choose the Honda?



FlameofOsiris said:


> All of these are legitimate questions that I'm naturally curious about because I really don't see any reason to buy one, considering that it is so expensive for what it is.


All good questions / points. Happy to have discourse on the subject. And they're not that expensive. With destination charges, MSRP is $35K. I got mine for $31.6K out the door. The car has been in production for ten years with few changes. Honda is only selling less than 10,000 per year worldwide and it looks like 2008 may be the last year of production. Not many people are willing to put up with the raw nature of the car. You can find 2-3 year old examples with low mileage for $25K. I wanted to own one of the last true roadsters before they disappear.

Drive one!

Ciao'


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> Does it count if the freeway had a slight S curve to it? You must have been offended by the feminine thing. If a Mustang is considered a chicks car what would a S2000 be considered. By being on this forum your asking for peoples approval or comments. Well you got mine and you don't like it. Who's the retard? I like your s2000 but it's just not for me.Go back to your S2000 if you can't handle it.


Nah, just don't tolerate stupidity very well. I will happily go back to the S2000. You can go back to stomping the gas pedal and smokin em, killer.


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Nah, just don't tolerate stupidity very well. I will happily go back to the S2000. You can go back to stomping the gas pedal and smokin em, killer.


You must have a hard time with yourself then. Go back to my original post and tell me what is retarded , stupid or untrue about what I said. These are personal opinions. For all those with kids ,siblings, friends with down syndrome my apologies for Wing Dick.

Next time just say "Hey Sammy , I disagree with you." Calling someone retarded is inappropriate and unnecessary


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> You must have a hard time with yourself then. Go back to my original post and tell me what is retarded , stupid or untrue about what I said. These are personal opinions. For all those with kids ,siblings, friends with down syndrome my apologies for Wing Dick.
> 
> Next time just say "Hey Sammy , I disagree with you." Calling someone retarded is inappropriate and unnecessary


But accurate in your case. And Sammy, I disagree with your ill-informed opinions.


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> The GTO was nice at the price but Honda does everything better. The interior of the S is higher in both quality and weirdness but the ergonomics are perfect once you get over the odd control layout, a pushbutton to start the engine, and all electronic instruments.
> 
> On the other hand, the Honda 6 speed is everything the T56 in the GTO is not. Precise, light, short throw. A 4-3 downshift is no longer a 50/50 proposition. The shifter is integrated into the transmission housing which makes it rock solid. With double and triple cone carbon fiber synchronizers any gear is immediately available with with 100% accuracy. And the clutch is effortless.
> 
> Of course the Honda is noisier and has a much stiffer suspension along with much faster steering. It's not a long distance cruiser like the GTO. But for 30-60 minutes it's a blast.


I like my GTO and C6 better. I respect your decision and your passion for your vehicle. A couple of posts about your new car is dandy but I think we've spent enough time on your car. This is a GTO forum. What's wrong with the S2000 forum. Maybe a little boring?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wing,
> What ever blows yer hair back and puts a SEG on yer mug is a great ride.... Good luck with the Honda. They look sharp and if I were looking for a sports car it would be on my short list.
> 
> I agree a stock S will blow a stock goat away thru the twisties... unless the S driver had no racing ability. I've never (not yet) had a 3~4 down shift problem... but I have slammed it into 2nd while shifting into 4th once  I prefer hammering a car thru turns... the goat can provide some cheep thrills but nothing (Honda included) would have put your nads to your neck like the Lotus would have thru a hair pin.
> ...


Yeah, I loved the looks and performance of the Exige but it is "*TINY*" and the top don't come off. The Elise has an open top but somehow I don't like the looks and still tiny. The Lotus dealer was right down the street from my office but the Honda dealer is close to my house. Also, this will be my new daily driver that I'll be parking at a secure garage near the train station in Bridgeport. The Honda, like the GTO, doesn't attract a second look from most people whereas the Lotus is pretty low on stealthiness.

I really wanted to like the Solstice. I love the looks and it's not very expensive. But there are too many design and quality problems after two years of production. I've read about leaks in the top and the trunk, rear diff problems along with electrical gremlins. No Thanks. It also just wasn't in the same league when it comes to chassis, handling, and transmission. The Ecotec turbo was very nice though. Torque is good. I miss torque but the F22C engine is a whole new experience. Life begins at 6,000 RPM.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

s2000 was a fun car i'll admit to that. i did a test drive in one. now it's not a pin you to the seat ride but it'll eat up some curves. 
z4 i haven't test driven but every time i pull up beside one in my 5.0 notch i think to myself "wow someone was dumb enough to buy such a small cramped car"
sure there are many cars out there that do their function well. when i tell people the weight of my goat they seem taken back because the size really doesn't seem like it should be such a fat pig. i do alot of long distance driving and for me the goat does that very well with some hwy fun factor and just enough for the curves to make your passengers wet themselves. 
and as wing nut said life starts at 6 grand with the s2000 that holds very true. it's almost like driving around a geo metro or something then at 6k to redline it starts feeling high performancy. which i let my sig other drive the goat once and she said it felt like a bike which i guess in acceleration which can be scary to safety minded female drivers especially when driving in "adverse" weathers. s2000 remains confident in that area with the low low end torque that doesn't feel like your tires are at the ragged edge of traction with each redlight or each shift. 
i really liked the s2000 although size it's not my cup. felt smaller than my 5.0 coupe inside yet better designed. i'll just modify the 5.0 to keep up with the s2000 in the curves. :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> I like my GTO and C6 better. I respect your decision and your passion for your vehicle. A couple of posts about your new car is dandy but I think we've spent enough time on your car. This is a GTO forum. What's wrong with the S2000 forum. Maybe a little boring?


The S2000 forum is for intellectual discourse with people knowledgeable about sports cars and road racing. 

It lacks boobs like you for entertainment. I love hearing the "stomp gas" crowd talk about the latest member to go wheels up in a ditch (this week it's Sloopy). Or maybe it's our latest hero to proclaim his skillfull crushing defeat of a 4 cylinder sports car in a straight line highway "race" with a V8 nearly 3 times the size (this week it's *****). Or, perhaps it's the 20 something under-achiever ill prepared for life who's upside down on a car he can't afford. Or, on a really good week, we get the decision challenged crowd standing in the middle of a highway with their backs to traffic at 3 AM.

Not that everyone here fits in these categories. There are some intelligent and knowledgable people here who know what they're talking about. But this forum seems to attract a disproportionate number of the mulletude who don't know much about cars and are not likely to live long enough to learn. 

I just like to watch tryouts for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> The S2000 forum is for intellectual discourse with people knowledgeable about sports cars and road racing....
> I just like to watch tryouts for the Darwin Awards.


I think this has been a very intellectual conversation so far. The S2000 is a good car, I would take the Mazda M5 over it. I would now take the Chevy Cobalt SS - 260 HP over it as well. Now that Cobalt is a blast to drive and will spank the S2000 all day long and twice on Sunday.

Go check out the Cobalt SS with a few bolt ons, it is at 300 HP with gobs of TQ, and it will rip out the heart of the S2000


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> I like my GTO and C6 better. I respect your decision and your passion for your vehicle. A couple of posts about your new car is dandy but I think we've spent enough time on your car. This is a GTO forum. What's wrong with the S2000 forum. Maybe a little boring?


Please, feel free to spend your time on another thread. Or is someone forcing you to post? Perhaps you could tap out a message for 911 and we could send help.

As for the the GTO, owned one and loved it but it's not in the same league performance wise as the S. It's a high powered cruiser.

The C6 is a great car. I considered a ragtop Vette but the damned thing feels bigger than it is. And the damned T56 is still selecting gears. And GM should really give the car a proper quality interior. The car is 90% of the way to being a world class car. If they would just put some money into materials and design of the living quarters.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

WN - Bring back the Cat...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

See the thing with you Wing Nut, is even if we compared the S2k to a car like a C5 Z06, your still going to find some way of making it sound like the S2k is an overall better car. You got a new car good job.. and congrats, but you dont have to return to the forum after what... like over a month maybe? and start bashing GTO's. But then again, since I'm on the GTO forum.. I probably dont know what I'm talking about huh? maybe the S2k forum feels more like home to you. You knew damn well this forum is welcoming to people with cars besides a pontiac. You could have came in here and basically let us know you got an S2k and your happy with it. I dont know why you entered the forum with such hostility, or fear that we wont like it?? No one asked you to compare it with the GTO, you did that to make yourself feel superior. Have fun with your car.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ouchie...



Aramz06 said:


> See the thing with you Wing Nut, is even if we compared the S2k to a car like a C5 Z06, your still going to find some way of making it sound like the S2k is an overall better car. You got a new car good job.. and congrats, but you dont have to return to the forum after what... like over a month maybe? and start bashing GTO's. But then again, since I'm on the GTO forum.. I probably dont know what I'm talking about huh? maybe the S2k forum feels more like home to you. You knew damn well this forum is welcoming to people with cars besides a pontiac. You could have came in here and basically let us know you got an S2k and your happy with it. I dont know why you entered the forum with such hostility, or fear that we wont like it?? No one asked you to compare it with the GTO, you did that to make yourself feel superior. Have fun with your car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> See the thing with you Wing Nut, is even if we compared the S2k to a car like a C5 Z06, your still going to find some way of making it sound like the S2k is an overall better car. You got a new car good job.. and congrats, but you dont have to return to the forum after what... like over a month maybe? and start bashing GTO's. But then again, since I'm on the GTO forum.. I probably dont know what I'm talking about huh? maybe the S2k forum feels more like home to you. You knew damn well this forum is welcoming to people with cars besides a pontiac. You could have came in here and basically let us know you got an S2k and your happy with it. I dont know why you entered the forum with such hostility, or fear that we wont like it?? No one asked you to compare it with the GTO, you did that to make yourself feel superior. Have fun with your car.


Oh no, you're quite mistaken, I already felt superior to you. Always will.

And I wasn't bashing the GTO. Remember, I owned one before you had a license to drive. I was simply comparing the two cars for a bunch of people who know me from the past three years on this forum.

Apparently you're so insecure / immature that you can't tolerate a valid critique of your "dream car". So sorry to have intruded upon your juvenile fantasies. 

The GTO is wicked fast. It's the best car ever. It'll smoke every other car in a roll from 55 mph and 0-60 and the 1/4 mile. It'll kill ricers all day long and it's a chick magnet.

Feel better now?


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Oh no, you're quite mistaken, I already felt superior to you. Always will.
> 
> And I wasn't bashing the GTO. Remember, I owned one before you had a license to drive. I was simply comparing the two cars for a bunch of people who know me from the past three years on this forum.
> 
> ...


Blah Blah Blah. You are boring, rude, obnoxious, lonely and ignorant. Go home boy.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats all youve got on me? my age?... HAHAHAHA nice job!!! Yea I feel much better! I'm immature guys, and I have "juvenile fantasies". arty:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> Blah Blah Blah. You are boring, rude, obnoxious, lonely and ignorant. Go home boy.


You keep protesting but you keep coming back for more. You slut!

Apparently not boring enough for you to lose interest and go away.

Nor rude or obnoxious enough for you to simply go post on some other GTO feel good thread.

Lonely....well yes, your single celled brain is hardly engaging. Perhaps if you and Aram got 50 billion of your friends together you could form a coherent thought.

Ignorant? Yes, I am utterly unschooled in the appeal of the 12 second stomp n go Sammy race.

Betcha you'll continue to respond despite all your arm flailing protestations and your righteous indignation.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Shhhh! 

Nobody spook em! 

I had a Sammy fish hooked real good! 

He's gonna bite again, I just know it!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Shhhh!
> 
> Nobody spook em!
> 
> ...



HEEEE HEEEEEEEE!!!! :willy:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Need some chum.......

C6 Corvettes are junk.

GTO's are boat anchors.

S2000's rule.

Mini Coopers rock.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Thats all youve got on me? my age?... HAHAHAHA nice job!!! Yea I feel much better! I'm immature guys, and I have "juvenile fantasies". arty:


Half the battle is admitting you have a problem. 

Now let's discuss this recurring daydream about your aunt Ethel and the lunch lady.

I think I can help!


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

*Bite*



Wing_Nut said:


> Shhhh!
> 
> Nobody spook em!
> 
> ...


I'm having some fun with you. I can't figure out who's the Angler and who's the fish. I'm glad your also having a good time. I have to go change my boys diaper now. My wifes giving me dirty looks. Peace out.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey wing nut, I don't really want to offend you, but you are _acting_ extremely immature. I'm not saying that you necessarily _are_, but you certainly are wearing the shoes. I suggest that you stop. Most of the people that posted in this thread respect your car decision. Hell, I really like the car that you chose, I just don't like the price. You came into the GTO forum telling us of your new purchase and compared it to the GTO, which makes sense, and is completely ok. You're right about it probably handling extremely well, and owning the GTO around the twisties. The people on hear were merely saying that it's not a street racer of any sort, which it isn't really. It probably does extremely well on the track, but that's only good if you go to the track every weekend. If you do, then good. I personally would have gone for an M3. It
ll probably keep up with a GTO to a certain extent, and it has a 50/50 weight distribution, so it'll spank a lot of cars on the track. Now that the new M3 is coming out, the current one has gone down significantly in price. The only thing it has against it would be the whole BMW driver stereotype, which is certainly a turnoff. With a few mods that car can certainly kill though. Oh well. I just wanted to say that the way you are "dealing" with the people responding to your thread is certainly not on par with the level of maturity that you claim you are on. :confused


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

patisi said:


> I think this has been a very intellectual conversation so far. The S2000 is a good car, I would take the Mazda M5 over it. I would now take the Chevy Cobalt SS - 260 HP over it as well. Now that Cobalt is a blast to drive and will spank the S2000 all day long and twice on Sunday.
> 
> Go check out the Cobalt SS with a few bolt ons, it is at 300 HP with gobs of TQ, and it will rip out the heart of the S2000


I've heard good things about the Cobalt and for the price, it sounds doubly attractive. The General may be the first to turn it's electronic nannies loose on the front wheel drive problem. This sort of innovation providing maybe 90% of the performance at 60% of the cost is where GM really shines. That's what made the GTO a great bargain.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Hey wing nut, I don't really want to offend you, but you are _acting_ extremely immature. I'm not saying that you necessarily _are_, but you certainly are wearing the shoes. I suggest that you stop. Most of the people that posted in this thread respect your car decision. Hell, I really like the car that you chose, I just don't like the price. You came into the GTO forum telling us of your new purchase and compared it to the GTO, which makes sense, and is completely ok. You're right about it probably handling extremely well, and owning the GTO around the twisties. The people on hear were merely saying that it's not a street racer of any sort, which it isn't really. It probably does extremely well on the track, but that's only good if you go to the track every weekend. If you do, then good. I personally would have gone for an M3. It
> ll probably keep up with a GTO to a certain extent, and it has a 50/50 weight distribution, so it'll spank a lot of cars on the track. Now that the new M3 is coming out, the current one has gone down significantly in price. The only thing it has against it would be the whole BMW driver stereotype, which is certainly a turnoff. With a few mods that car can certainly kill though. Oh well. I just wanted to say that the way you are "dealing" with the people responding to your thread is certainly not on par with the level of maturity that you claim you are on. :confused


Maturity? It's overated! Who's claiming maturity? This is a web forum.

I had high hopes for you. You were the only one of the dissenters to post intelligent questions / observations. Albeit in an apparent single moment of lucidity.

Funny, not one of you defenders of the faith cared to respond to my lengthy post on the technical design differences between the two cars.

To a man/boy you went right for the one liner insults instead. Sorta kills your credibility as an authority on the subject. Not one post with any real insight or information. Not one. Go back and count em.

And now you turn out to be Amish. Well, that lets the air outta this balloon!

Well, we got 41 posts out of it. Not bad.

All together now.....Kumbaya my Lord, Kumbaya


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Maturity? It's overated! Who's claiming maturity? This is a web forum.
> 
> I had high hopes for you. You were the only one of the dissenters to post intelligent questions / observations. Albeit in an apparent single moment of lucidity.
> 
> ...


Haha what do you mean I'm Amish? I couldn't care less what you thought about me but you're logic is very off. You got very defensive when someone said that a GTO would kill an S2000 in a drag by calling them retarded, and then you post about how the S2000 would kill the GTO in the turns. You sound like a pharisee to me. I couldn't comment on your more technical posts because I am ill-informed to the more technical aspects of cars.  Not really my fault, as I grew up and still live in Queens, NYC. My dad was never really too into cars so what am I to do? I don't even know where to start to begin to educate myself besides by manually looking up terms and parts as they come along in posts and articles. I merely said in my last post that I _personally_ would have gotten an M3 over an S2000 simply because it probably handles nearly just as well, and is actually fast in a straight line. What was unintelligent about that post at all? :confused I didn't ever claim to be an authority on the subject at all. I clearly disqualified myself as one when I claimed to not have a car, and when I said that I was 18. You calling me a boy/man was not an insult in the least. I do not consider myself to be a man. I'm just a guy. Is there something wrong with me being young? No, and I hope you don't think there is either, because that would disqualify you from being an intelligent person.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Oh no, you're quite mistaken, I already felt superior to you. Always will.
> 
> And I wasn't bashing the GTO. Remember, I owned one before you had a license to drive. I was simply comparing the two cars for a bunch of people who know me from the past three years on this forum.
> 
> ...


This post is exactly where you claimed maturity.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> This post is exactly where you claimed maturity.


Really.....must've had the invisible font selected.

Or you've been sucking angel dust again.

Please highlight my claim of maturity anywhere in that post. I did claim that whatsis name was immature. Perhaps you should work on yer reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Haha what do you mean I'm Amish? I couldn't care less what you thought about me but you're logic is very off. You got very defensive when someone said that a GTO would kill an S2000 in a drag by calling them retarded, and then you post about how the S2000 would kill the GTO in the turns. You sound like a pharisee to me. I couldn't comment on your more technical posts because I am ill-informed to the more technical aspects of cars.  Not really my fault, as I grew up and still live in Queens, NYC. My dad was never really too into cars so what am I to do? I don't even know where to start to begin to educate myself besides by manually looking up terms and parts as they come along in posts and articles. I merely said in my last post that I _personally_ would have gotten an M3 over an S2000 simply because it probably handles nearly just as well, and is actually fast in a straight line. What was unintelligent about that post at all? :confused I didn't ever claim to be an authority on the subject at all. I clearly disqualified myself as one when I claimed to not have a car, and when I said that I was 18. You calling me a boy/man was not an insult in the least. I do not consider myself to be a man. I'm just a guy. Is there something wrong with me being young? No, and I hope you don't think there is either, because that would disqualify you from being an intelligent person.


So you grew up in the city, don't own a car, have never driven either of these cars (or an M3), have no idea how a car works, but still think your opinion matters?

Dude, yer sinking fast. Bail out now. Eject, eject, eject!

Man, you went from marginally intelligent to complete numbnuts in less than 6 seconds.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Really.....must've had the invisible font selected.
> 
> Or you've been sucking angel dust again.
> 
> Please highlight the my claim of maturity anywhere in that post.


By calling him immature... are you seriously retarded? What is wrong with you? We get it. The S2000 is a good car. Why do you need to be such a prick about it? Get a ****ing life. Me snorting Angel Dust? You don't even ****ing know me. I've never done drugs in my life, I don't smoke, and I don't drink either. What's your point? Why don't you throw in some "yo mama" jokes as well? You need to see the light. You are extremely self-righteous and insecure about your new car purchase. Good day sir you lose. :seeya:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks...

QUOTE=PDQ GTO;152623]WN - Bring back the Cat...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> By calling him immature... are you seriously retarded? What is wrong with you? We get it. The S2000 is a good car. Why do you need to be such a prick about it? Get a ****ing life. Me snorting Angel Dust? You don't even ****ing know me. I've never done drugs in my life, I don't smoke, and I don't drink either. What's your point? Why don't you throw in some "yo mama" jokes as well? You need to see the light. You are extremely self-righteous and insecure about your new car purchase. Good day sir you lose. :seeya:


C'mon Flamer, you don't know anything about cars. At least follow through on your assertion that I claimed to be more mature than whatsis name. Oops, screwed that up too.

You don't do drugs? So the hallucinations are psychotic episodes?

And swearing ! Well, I never :willy:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Thanks...
> 
> QUOTE=PDQ GTO;152623]WN - Bring back the Cat...


[/quote]

Yer welcome!


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> C'mon Flamer, you don't know anything about cars. At least follow through on your assertion that I claimed to be more mature than whatsis name. Oops, screwed that up too.
> 
> And swearing ! Well, I never :willy:


Swearing!  That's all you have on me. I said that I didn't know about cars. Excuse me. You probably couldn't do calculus for your life. :lol: Go to the Vtech forums or something all of your **** cool friends want you back. They need your technical qualifications. Looks like you won't do that either though, considering that you changed your avatar. Looks like your coming back in here for a while huh? What did I screw up btw? I don't seem to get it. You ramble a lot so please don't put that on me. If you actually took the time to make intelligent coherent posts, then I wouldn't have had to ask you this silly question, and would have been able to address it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Lets go to the video tape....

GTO A4 top speed
YouTube - GTO top speed

S2000 top speed
YouTube - Honda s2000 Top Speed

GTO and S2000 highway fun
YouTube - Turbo S2K vs.built 5.7 A4 goat

This is where Honda intended the S2000 to shine
YouTube - S2000 running with a Porsche 911 GT3 on a tight race track

YouTube - S2000 running with two Ferrari Modena 360 Challenge Stradale

The heritage of our 04~06 GTO's
YouTube - Blown HQ Monaro


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm... nice videos red, but video tapes can't justify much in this post. We all agree that GTO will win the straight line race, and S2k will win the road racing. Nothing much to justify. Its just about the way Wing Re-Introduced himself after his disappearance. Lets try searching video's of cocky people, maybe that might help


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

the unfortunate thing about those videos red posted, is i don't think a stock gto can take out a stock 911 gt3 in neither a straight line nor curved road. but the s2000 seems to be holding its own and for such a discounted price is a respectable car. someone mentioned something about an m3 being a qualifying car when you compare it to an s2000 and gto. well there's so many computer systems oveririding each other in the m3 it's amazing the car even is driveable. when it is said the ultimate driving machine, what is meant? one no longer is a driver in the m3 but a meer passenger in the overdeveloped cockpit. now the original m3 i did like very much so. s2000 has some quirks but it is more of a driving machine than a driven machine. the gto could be considered as a driving machine but will only perform at the level it was set for, stupid street racers who prove they are stupid by trying to punch 400 horses while traversing a slippery slope.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Swearing!  That's all you have on me.


No Flamer please allow me to reiterate. Please please take your meds and try to focus this round. My time is valuable.

Yer still poppin pimples
You don't own a car
You have never owned a car
You have no idea how cars work
You have never driven a GTO, an S2000, or an M3 and yet you offer opinions on same.
You resort to swearing when confronted with facts you don't like.
You're getting more incoherent with every post.
You're on angel dust



FlameofOsiris said:


> I said that I didn't know about cars. Excuse me. You probably couldn't do calculus for your life. :lol:


Guess again Flamer. Even though I was a Business Major (Finance & Accounting) in college, I took calculus through differential equations as an elective because I enjoyed it and some of my friends were engineers. Straight A's. However I haven't used it in decades so you're right, today I'd be pretty rusty. I'm also a certified Six Sigma Black Belt. No idea what that is right? Think statistical analysis to solve complex real world process problems. Again, I've been away from that for about eight years now. That sort of thing is a bit beneath me these days.



FlameofOsiris said:


> Go to the Vtech forums or something all of your **** cool friends want you back. They need your technical qualifications.


Ah I see. So you don't need no stinkin technical qualifications. You and your fellow stomp n go buddies just need your ill-informed opinions. No facts required. Sorry to interrupt your daydreams. And now.....back to Jessica Alba in yer bedroom.



FlameofOsiris said:


> Looks like you won't do that either though, considering that you changed your avatar. Looks like your coming back in here for a while huh?


Avatar was changed at the request of a forum member who isn't stooopid. Try and keep up with all the words Flamer. I'll type slower to help.




FlameofOsiris said:


> What did I screw up btw? I don't seem to get it. You ramble a lot so please don't put that on me.


Really? I thought I was posting stats and detailed design differences on two cars that I've actually owned.

You on the other hand are the topic of an Allman Bros song.



FlameofOsiris said:


> If you actually took the time to make intelligent coherent posts, then I wouldn't have had to ask you this silly question, and would have been able to address it.


Is this another example of your non-rambling, coherent posting? Step away from the math books and consider an English course next semester.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Hmm... nice videos red, but video tapes can't justify much in this post. We all agree that GTO will win the straight line race, and S2k will win the road racing. Nothing much to justify. Its just about the way Wing Re-Introduced himself after his disappearance. Lets try searching video's of cocky people, maybe that might help


Whoa, I think yer lookin fer the XXX forum. Good luck with that.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*wing nuts*

wing nut 
you hide behind this screen whatever 
GO AWAY to your awesome land of the incrediable s2000 

your just like your car all this and that 
traders like you just talk talk talk


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Lets go to the video tape....
> 
> GTO A4 top speed
> YouTube - GTO top speed


Disqualified! That was shot on a dyno not out in the real world of wind and road. Look at the camera angle.



Red Bearded Goat said:


> S2000 top speed
> YouTube - Honda s2000 Top Speed


Idiot! 166 MPH on a public road.



Red Bearded Goat said:


> GTO and S2000 highway fun
> YouTube - Turbo S2K vs.built 5.7 A4 goat


More questionable judgement applied to public roadways!



Red Bearded Goat said:


> This is where Honda intended the S2000 to shine
> YouTube - S2000 running with a Porsche 911 GT3 on a tight race track
> 
> YouTube - S2000 running with two Ferrari Modena 360 Challenge Stradale


Hee hee hee!

2008 Porsche 911 GT3 $107,500
2004 Ferrari Modena 360 Challenge Stradale $165,000 Euro or about $330,000 today.
2008 Honda S2000 $34,300

*From Wikipedia*
The *360 Challenge Stradale* (or *360 CS*) was a later addition to the road line. It was essentially a lightened version of the Modena, dropping 110 kilograms. Changes included larger 19" BBS wheels, the use of carbon fiber for the frames of the seats and mirrors, titanium springs which were also 20% stiffer, and carbon ceramic brake disks. A variety of option allowed for further weight reductions, including replacing the leather interior with fabric, removal of the power windows and mirrors, and leaving off the stereo. Lexan side windows were available in Europe only. It was officially introduced in March of 2003 at the Geneva International Motor Show and went into production shortly thereafter. The 360 CS can be compared to Porsche's GT3 RS model in design approach and many magazines have placed them head to head in road tests. Jeremy Clarkson compared the two and chose the 360 CS to be his favorite.

The *Porsche 911 GT3* was introduced in 1999 as a high performance version of the first water-cooled version of the Porsche 911, the 996, to continue the quarter-century tradition of low-weight RS models that ended with the 993 RS. The GT3, named after the FIA GT class it was intended for, did not use the rather simple engine of the regular production versions of the 996, but a naturally-aspirated version of the turbocharged Porsche 962 and Porsche 911 GT1 race cars. Later, the turbo-charged Porsche 911 GT2 was added to the maker's lineup, but unlike its predecessor 993 GT2, did not fit into GT racing regulations. The racing versions of the GT3 have won several major 24h races outright, and mainly dominated their class at Le Mans.

Still wondering why I bought an S2000 Flamer? Most capable car that no one's ever heard of!

Anyone still think a GTO would have been a player in this opera?


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

why are you still here
GO AWAY GO AWAY GO AWAY


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Hee hee hee!
> 
> 2008 Porsche 911 GT3 $107,500
> 2004 Ferrari Modena 360 Challenge Stradale $165,000 Euro or about $330,000 today.
> ...


The guy driving the Porsche was a total prick. There were a couple of times that he should have let the S2000 go around. He was blocking the S2000 in the corners and out powering him on the straights. 

The Ferrari drivers were doing a bit of the same, but not as bad. I would have been half tempted to tap the Porsche prick in one of the corners. 

Neither Ferrari drivers or the Porsche driver were very good at driving their cars to the limits. The S2000 driver was excellent. It might also have to do with the Ferrari's and the Porsche costing so much that they didn't want to take chances. Or it could be that the S2000 is just so easy to figure out that it allows you to use 10/10's while the Porsche and Ferrari require greatness to get 100% out of it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> wing nut
> you hide behind this screen whatever
> GO AWAY to your awesome land of the incrediable s2000
> 
> ...


Can someone please translate to English?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Swearing!  That's all you have on me. I said that I didn't know about cars. Excuse me. You probably couldn't do calculus for your life. :lol: Go to the Vtech forums or something all of your **** cool friends want you back. They need your technical qualifications. Looks like you won't do that either though, considering that you changed your avatar. Looks like your coming back in here for a while huh? What did I screw up btw? I don't seem to get it. You ramble a lot so please don't put that on me. If you actually took the time to make intelligent coherent posts, then I wouldn't have had to ask you this silly question, and would have been able to address it.


Flame, Wing is right about one thing. If you haven't driven the cars you really aren't in a position to give anything other than secondhand knowledge. 

Kinda like a guy in college that is in the top of his class in med school trying to tell a 25 year surgeon how to do an operation. Till you have the experience of actually doing the procedure, you really don't know how to do it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> wing nut
> you hide behind this screen whatever
> GO AWAY to your awesome land of the incrediable s2000
> 
> ...


Translation:

Wing Nut,

You hide behind your computer screen. 

GO AWAY and enjoy your S2000 elsewhere. 

You are just like your car, (not quite sure what the "all this and that" is) 

Traitors(sp) like you are all talk. 



That's as close as I can get. Nothing really coherent. Lot's of envy and anger I think.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The guy driving the Porsche was a total prick. There were a couple of times that he should have let the S2000 go around. He was blocking the S2000 in the corners and out powering him on the straights.
> 
> The Ferrari drivers were doing a bit of the same, but not as bad. I would have been half tempted to tap the Porsche prick in one of the corners.
> 
> Neither Ferrari drivers or the Porsche driver were very good at driving their cars to the limits. The S2000 driver was excellent. It might also have to do with the Ferrari's and the Porsche costing so much that they didn't want to take chances. Or it could be that the S2000 is just so easy to figure out that it allows you to use 10/10's while the Porsche and Ferrari require greatness to get 100% out of it.


Ultimately the S2000 was overmatched for power and torque. But the fact that a cheap normally aspirated 2.2L four banger can hang with much more powerful and expensive cars is waaaaay impressive.....to me at least. 

Note the way that the Porsche & Ferrari were easily reeled in on the corners no matter what advantage they had on the straights.

Did anyone notice the throttle blips entering the corners? Try that with the GTO/T56.

It sort of validates Colin Chapman's design approach. Colin Chapman is my hero at the moment.

Of course, when my ears are ringing and my a$$ is sore I do miss the GTO.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

wing nuts
still posting?
who cares if your faster on the track 
have you been there 
you know whoever has the most money wins at those events
you still bought a girly car
just leave the forum 
we do not need you


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Ultimately the S2000 was overmatched for power and torque. But the fact that a cheap normally aspirated 2.2L four banger can hang with much more powerful and expensive cars is waaaaay impressive.....to me at least.
> 
> Note the way that the Porsche & Ferrari were easily reeled in on the corners no matter what advantage they had on the straights.
> 
> ...



Corvette owners are finding the A6 is faster at the drag strip and the road course than the T-56. 

I got to drive a friends Viper and the version of the T-56 that they put in there is better. A friends T-56 was rebuilt and had a lot of upgrades done to it in his 2000 Camaro SS. It isn't the same as the S2000 tranny or BMW and Porsche gear boxes, but it was in the ballpark, so they can be made to perform decent. GM just goes cheap on that component. 

I hate weight. I think that is the thing I like about the Vette so much. between 3100 and 3200 for a V8 powered car is great.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> wing nuts
> still posting?
> who cares if your faster on the track
> have you been there
> ...


Perhaps you're right. I can see that I'll never be able to match your intellectual contributions to the forum.

By the way the "caps" key is on the left side of your Qwerty keyboard, middle row. 

And the "period" is on the bottom row, right side.

And it's common practice to use a question mark after each question rather than just the first query in a paragraph. That was supposed to be a paragraph, right?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> you know whoever has the most money wins at those events


Exactly right ace! My apologies. :agree

That's the reason the Honda was hanging with the best from Porsche and Ferrari. 

The money! :rofl:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Corvette owners are finding the A6 is faster at the drag strip and the road course than the T-56.
> 
> I got to drive a friends Viper and the version of the T-56 that they put in there is better. A friends T-56 was rebuilt and had a lot of upgrades done to it in his 2000 Camaro SS. It isn't the same as the S2000 tranny or BMW and Porsche gear boxes, but it was in the ballpark, so they can be made to perform decent. GM just goes cheap on that component.
> 
> I hate weight. I think that is the thing I like about the Vette so much. between 3100 and 3200 for a V8 powered car is great.


Yeah, automatics are getting better and better. About the only thing a DSG can't do better (or at all) is a direct 5-3 or 4-2 downshift. Of course tap tap works too.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*honda*

right 
what do you think about a factory turbo s2000 with a sequential shifter


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> right
> what do you think about a factory turbo s2000 with a sequential shifter


Sequential shifter sounds very intriguing. I've actually pondered the turbo and I'm afraid it may upset the balance of the car. No doubt it would scream in a straight line but the smooth, linear delivery of power from a normally aspirated engine with a racing cam is what allows the Honda to be so predictable and controllable in corners. If Honda used a turbo, they'd need to control the transition to boost or you'd kill yerself. I'd set it up to help with low end torque rather than a huge leap in HP.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I hate weight. I think that is the thing I like about the Vette so much. between 3100 and 3200 for a V8 powered car is great.


Yep, weight is the enemy! That's the reason an inexpensive car like the Cobalt SS can be an over-achieving wonder. Power, tires, brakes, and suspension all go a bit further without the extra tonnage.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Holy Moly! 71 posts amazing.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

well if the turbo is out 
what is your view on larger intake valves and the vvtec (sp) set at around 4500 rpm


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

pktrkt2 said:


> well if the turbo is out
> what is your view on larger intake valves and the vvtec (sp) set at around 4500 rpm


Unfortunately, unlike the GM LS2, the Honda F22C is not tuner friendly.

This is the source of much whining on the S2000 forums. Remember, this engine already has the highest specific output of any production engine on the planet! An LS2 from the GTO would need to make 646 HP without forced induction to be comparable. 

Honda has already tuned the hell out of intakes, cams, exhaust. The internals are forged high tech metals. The cylinder liners are fiber reinforced. Every friction reducing trick learned from their Formula 1 experience has been applied, roller bearing cam followers, hollow camshafts with oil passages. It's as close to an F1 engine as you'll find on the street but detuned to last 100K miles.

The general consensus is that the only way to get more out of the little bugger is indeed forced induction and there are turbo and supercharger kits available.

The LS2 on the other hand is a big, lightly stressed engine with a ton of aftermarket/racing parts available from lots of sources. Small changes can produce big results.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Honda has already tuned the hell out of intakes, cams, exhaust. The internals are forged high tech metals. The cylinder liners are fiber reinforced. Every friction reducing trick learned from their Formula 1 experience has been applied, roller bearing cam followers, hollow camshafts with oil passages. It's as close to an F1 engine as you'll find on the street but detuned to last 100K miles.


Interesting, how many RPMs does it run/redline at? I know the F1`s run just increadably stupid amounts of RPMs. I love to watch the Formula 1 races just to hear the engines!! They sound so cool at high revs.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Interesting, how many RPMs does it run/redline at? I know the F1`s run just increadably stupid amounts of RPMs. I love to watch the Formula 1 races just to hear the engines!! They sound so cool at high revs.


WN will tell you for sure, but I drove one a year or so back. I believe it was 8k or so.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Interesting, how many RPMs does it run/redline at? I know the F1`s run just increadably stupid amounts of RPMs. I love to watch the Formula 1 races just to hear the engines!! They sound so cool at high revs.


Red line is 8k~9k depending on production year, details
Honda S2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Like the sound of F-1? You might follow WN over to the dark side.. lol
YouTube - Honda S2000 F1 exhaust....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Disqualified! That was shot on a dyno not out in the real world of wind and road. Look at the camera angle.


Nope.... that was shot by Dusty and posted on this forum last year.




Wing_Nut said:


> Idiot! 166 MPH on a public road.


Look close... looks like the autobahn to me. Wind noise must make it unpleasant.




Wing_Nut said:


> More questionable judgement applied to public roadways!


Hey, I resemble that remark.... lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Like the sound of F-1? You might follow WN over to the dark side.. lol
> YouTube - Honda S2000 F1 exhaust....


OMG! That`s incredibly obnoxious!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I love watching videos of guys sitting at a traffic light. 

That kid is a menace. He about lost it going around some turns, then finally did lose it. He will eventually kill himself I just hope it don't take anyone with him.

His car sounds like a beehive.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man thats got to get annoying sooner or later! :willy:


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Flame, Wing is right about one thing. If you haven't driven the cars you really aren't in a position to give anything other than secondhand knowledge.
> 
> Kinda like a guy in college that is in the top of his class in med school trying to tell a 25 year surgeon how to do an operation. Till you have the experience of actually doing the procedure, you really don't know how to do it.


I agree with you. I'm not saying which car is better or worse though. I said that the S2000 was probably a good car and had questions for him in my first post about the fuel economy and not getting something else like an Evo. I said that I wasn't a motorhead. What's the problem with that? I assume that I'm accepted in this forum regardless of whether or not I have GTO or any other car for that matter. Telling him he couldn't do Calculus was childish and wrong, but he instigated everything. I snort angeldust? Then he gets at me for cursing. :confused I don't get it. He's so childish. He obviously doesn't act his age. What I said wasn't wrong in any way about the cars themselves. I never said that one car was better than another. I wish I knew, but I just don't. It's not like I own all three. I was using known facts about all of the cars in order to make my points. Nothing too fancy. Only that the GTO was fast in a straight but bad around turns, the S2k was good around turns but not too hot in the straights, and that I would have gotten a current M3 because they are quick in the straights, and great around turns with their almost 50/50 weight distribution. Was wrong with any of these points? Cars are complicated, but it's not rocket science that's for sure. Nothing I said even sounded like I was trying to be knowledgeable about the subject. He obviously blew his top when I told him he was being immature, and started with the whole stupid oh I still pop pimples and all of this nonsense. There are pluses and minuses to being old and young, but there's obviously no need to get into these sorts of discussions. I just don't get him. What really boils my blood is that he twists and manipulates the things that people say. Maybe he's a lawyer, who knows? Whatever. He made a good car purchase if he likes it so much and that's that. I could be happy for him.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*s2000 vs GTO*

These are two completely different cars and really can't be compared to each other. the S2000 if compared to a American counter part should be tested againgst a Soltice or Saturn Sky and not a GTO. I was able to get some seat time in a S2000. Nice little car, revs quick and handles nicely. Gets uncomforatable after about 20 miles and there is a lot of road noise all the time.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> These are two completely different cars and really can't be compared to each other. the S2000 if compared to a American counter part should be tested againgst a Soltice or Saturn Sky and not a GTO.


Where have you been????


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Where have you been????


been sick and off line for a while


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> These are two completely different cars and really can't be compared to each other.


Obviously he's not comparing 2 GTO's...  or similar built production Grand Touring vehicles.... but, they are both made to go fast! One by brute muscle the other by refined finesse.... which makes it a valid comparison.

Read the quote below taken from the 1st post.... He basically took the measurable performance differences of each car to quantify a predictable human fun factor that included a personal thrill ride preference... the way I see it, those that disagree are offended by his PTRP factor... but the data supports his conclusion. 



Wing_Nut said:


> Long story short, I bought a 2008 S2000 in Chicane Silver with red leather about two weeks ago. This thing is a cult car and the most fun I've had in a car ever.
> 
> Just for kicks, I gathered up some info on the S and the GTO for a comparison. The S2000 isn't as disadvantaged as you might think in terms of power and when it comes to *weight, suspension, and handling*, the GTO doesn't stand a chance on a track.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Can we get to the 100 post mark... (shameless post whoring, post)


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Apples to oranges... I don't see that one car replaces the other, each one affords grins that the other can't match..

I can totally relate to the fun-factor and appreciation for steering feel, lightness, and overall athleticism that the S2000 has. And it is a sharp looker, although a bit conservative/dated. But then again, the GTO is no super-model, so people who live in glass houses... But I face the same nonsensical "one-dimensional" comments on my Carrera S... As if the only thing people EVER get out of driving, is banging 4 gears in a straight line... If you can't appreciate all of the other aspects and satisfactions that driving can offer, then just leave it alone, don't pull out the ridiculous old "My 1976 Nova with a 590 c.i. crate motor that I built for $7,000 can blow away a Ferrari" nonsense... It's like comparing farm tractors to fighter jets, and there's nothing wrong with either of them when you approach each tool for it's intended uses...

Yeah, the GTO pushes into corners, but then again it's got all that torque available at the go-pedal to balance it out, you can dial-in all the oversteer you want, so it's just two different ways at tackling things, and just as fun (I've had a couple of occassions that I've almost swapped-ends getting my kicks on the back-roads...)

But the GTO is too heavy to be a contender at any road-course. And when you get a heavy car sideways, getting her snapped-back into position can be an a$$-puckering event... Once a bunch of pounds decides it's going to head for a ditch, you need an act of congress to round it back up...

But there's nothing wrong with straigh-line power either. Me? Give me the whole package, cornering AND power.

Corvettes rule for getting both at a good price... I just wish GM would start styling them better (less bat-mobile-ish), and fix the dead-feeling and slow steering.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Can we get to the 100 post mark... (shameless post whoring, post)


Probably. I'll help even though I am not real interested :willy:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> If you can't appreciate all of the other aspects and satisfactions that driving can offer, then just leave it alone, don't pull out the ridiculous old "My 1976 Nova with a 590 c.i. crate motor that I built for $7,000 can blow away a Ferrari" nonsense... It's like comparing farm tractors to fighter jets, and there's nothing wrong with either of them when you approach each tool for it's intended uses...


for 15k and some work i'd say you can match your 4th gen x-body up to a ferrari of nearly any caliber in any field the ferrari was designed to perform and out do it. really it depends on what you are going for when you do modify a vehicle, whether one wants straight line or twisted roads or both as to how you can qualify each. but stock for stock i don't think an x-body can out perform a ferrari in any category except maybe fuel economy and possibly comfort.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I had an S2000 encounter last night while getting on the freeway. From the light it was a hard left to hard right and up the on-ramp. It was night time and I did not see it coming until it had about 5 yards on me. I had my wife with me and she had a ½ eaten lasagna left over from a family get-together on her lap. The timing was just not right and she has a fit when I nail it with her on-board.

I will say that thing looked like it was on rails, I was impressed.

Cars are just cool. We may have different tastes and that’s fine…That’s what makes the world go around…Cheers…:cheers


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

koman said:


> for 15k and some work i'd say you can match your 4th gen x-body up to a ferrari of nearly any caliber in any field the ferrari was designed to perform and out do it. really it depends on what you are going for when you do modify a vehicle, whether one wants straight line or twisted roads or both as to how you can qualify each. but stock for stock i don't think an x-body can out perform a ferrari in any category except maybe fuel economy and possibly comfort.


Just to clarify Koman, my remarks and reference to a Nova was in NO WAY aimed toward you.... I just pulled "76 Nova" out of my a$$, as an arbitrary mid-70's Chevy platform that commonly gets made into a drag-car. I could have easily had said Camaro, or Dodge Demon, or any number of other straight-forward RWD platforms...

Once you start gutting and lowering and hacking and reinforcing, you can build a Corvette-killing Pontiac T-1000.... But that doesn't take anything away from the Corvette, nor does it imply that the two cars are comparable or peers of any way, shape or form...

I mean, hell, you can toss your 78-year-old Aunt Gertie into a thong bikini, and take her in for a portrait shoot at your local Wal Mart in her full glory, coaching her from behind the camera, "c'mon Auntie, POUT for us, POUT!!! That's IT!!"...

She's effectively doing the same JOB of a Sports Illustrated swimsuit model, and she may even have a few tricks up her sleeve in the sack that those young models never dreamed of being able to pull-off....  .....But I doubt she'll make the cover... :cheers


(Lord, if you actually have an Aunt Gertie, you're REALLY going to hate me and think I've got it out for you!  )


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Obviously he's not comparing 2 GTO's...  or similar built production Grand Touring vehicles.... but, they are both made to go fast! One by brute muscle the other by refined finesse.... which makes it a valid comparison.
> 
> Read the quote below taken from the 1st post.... He basically took the measurable performance differences of each car to quantify a predictable human fun factor that included a personal thrill ride preference... the way I see it, those that disagree are offended by his PTRP factor... but the data supports his conclusion.


The S2000 is a good road car, But I prefer American muscle. Both the S2000 and GTO are performance cars but built for different reasons. I like comfort, raw power and torque in a comfortable package so for me the GTO is better. just my 2 cents


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LOWET said:


> The S2000 is a good road car, But I prefer American muscle. Both the S2000 and GTO are performance cars but built for different reasons. I like comfort, raw power and torque in a comfortable package so for me the GTO is better. just my 2 cents


That brings us back to better package at what. I'd take the S2000 for a cruise up the Pacific Coast Highway between San Luis Obispo, California and Carmel over the GTO for the same trip anytime. If that's what you bought the S2000 for, heading into the mountains on the weekends or running the coast on twisting turning roads, the S2000 is the better package. 

As an all around everyday live with it car, I think the GTO wins. Go to the drag strip on the weekeds and the GTO isn' the right car, but it's much better than the S2000. Do a 10,000 mile lap of America and I'll take the GTO over a C6 Vette or the S2000. 

Ok we can still make it to 100, let's keep this rolling and let's keep the posts relevant, we can do it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

#95 ... :agree :lol:


----------



## SpeedChrome (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the S2k.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Just to clarify Koman, my remarks and reference to a Nova was in NO WAY aimed toward you.... I just pulled "76 Nova" out of my a$$, as an arbitrary mid-70's Chevy platform that commonly gets made into a drag-car. I could have easily had said Camaro, or Dodge Demon, or any number of other straight-forward RWD platforms...
> 
> Once you start gutting and lowering and hacking and reinforcing, you can build a Corvette-killing Pontiac T-1000.... But that doesn't take anything away from the Corvette, nor does it imply that the two cars are comparable or peers of any way, shape or form...
> 
> ...


 so if i could fit my 78 year old aunt gertie into an s2k, you'd take that over the gto anyday right? you have fun factor, 2 weekend rides, and whatever other surprises she has behind that thong bikini right? 
i agree with you about cars from the 70s usually end up being dragsters but i think that's where the popular hot rodding spirit was. look at the modern era, it's more into drifting and road course than before, hence we've bought a mixed up wannabe car that's part handling and part dragster. now i won't agree with lowet about it being american muscle. the muscle part actually came from canada which i guess technically is north AMERICA whereas the shell is of course from oz. somewhere i read the gto has 12 inches of suspension travel. question is why would one need so much suspension travel unless you were going off road? therefore all of us except a few obviously misuse our gtos everyday. i've taken mine off road a few times and it seemed to do pretty well although the oilpan IS dangerously close to "bottoming out".


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

koman said:


> i agree with you about cars from the 70s usually end up being dragsters but i think that's where the popular hot rodding spirit was.


Or they wound up on short oval tracks going round around..... and demo derbies before being melted down and returning as Honda's or Hyundai's.



koman said:


> hence we've bought a mixed up wannabe car that's part handling and part dragster.


No surprise per the basic GTO concept with improvement to the original.



koman said:


> now i won't agree with lowet about it being american muscle. the muscle part actually came from canada which i guess technically is north AMERICA whereas the shell is of course from oz.


Lets not split hairs... the automatic's from Detroit and the T-56 came from Mexico....lol... 2 more to go!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

don't forget the tires came from japan or at least my potenza re050's Original Equipment did.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

koman said:


> don't forget the tires came from japan or at least my potenza re050's Original Equipment did.


yup as did mine... BFG's from here? 




Ha, 100! Wing Nut knows how to stir up the bee's hive and create a buzzz.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

koman said:


> i've taken mine off road a few times and it seemed to do pretty well although the oilpan IS dangerously close to "bottoming out".


With that 1/8" thick heavy-as-hell steel " 'Roo Guard" bolted in front of your oil-pan, you've got no worries mate....


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> With that 1/8" thick heavy-as-hell steel " 'Roo Guard" bolted in front of your oil-pan, you've got no worries mate....


now list how many cars have one of those on them. wingie, does your s2k have one of those?:lol:so unless the car has one of those then it can't be put into the same class as a gto.


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

Well, as the owner of a VW GTI my opinion may seem useless. But I have a friend who owns a 2006 S2k and pretty much lets me drive it whenever I ask. Usually those times are on bright, sunny days when the top can be down. With the top up, his car is a claustrophobic squeaky nightmare. While I haven't driven a GTO (yet) I have driven corvettes and recently spent a day and a half with an S197 Mustang GT.

First of all, the S2k is TINY. As in i need a friggin shoe horn just to fall into place tiny. I'm a kinda big guy (6' 240lbs) but man, ingress/egress shouldn't be like a Lotus Elise. 

Once you do get situated, and get to driving, it's all good. the engine sound is far and away the greatest of any 4 cylinder out there and combined with God's own shifter, decent power (feels like my GTI) & perfect handling make for a terrific weekender.

But how people decide that they would want this sardine-can as a daily driver boggles the mind. You can't even fit a set of golf clubs in the trunk properly-that's reserved for the passenger seat. Isn't half the fun of golfing the drive with your buddy? It is for me.

All that being said, the S2000 is a great handling far more pure version of a sports car than the GTO-but I'm still not getting an S2000 for my next car.

I'm getting a GTO.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I drove a Honda S2000 for a week when we had it for sale on our lot. Excellent handling, great on gas, and fun to drive. The clutch and shifter felt great too. Thats a great DD wingnut :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love S2k mainly because of the high revving engine. Its like none other. I may be wrong on this but, there are fairly cheap Valve train mod kits that can get you up to 10,000 rpm redline!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*This thread..*

...is still going? I think I'll start one comparing my motorcycle to a Cessna 172 :lol:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

As goes with anything and everything, we'll have to wait and see whether he's still having a blast, or is bored-stiff with it, or just annoyed in general with it, after the honeymoon is over....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> As goes with anything and everything, we'll have to wait and see whether he's still having a blast, or is bored-stiff with it, or just annoyed in general with it, after the honeymoon is over....


Everything is nice when it is new,but it does not take long to find the short comings in every car. The S2000 is a fun car to drive and will put a big grin on your face but after a while it's cramped cockpit will get the best of you. I am not a big person but at 5 ft 10 in and around 190 pounds my test drive of about 20 minutes or so had me looking forward to a return to the dealers lot, wishing for better seat padding and slightly farther spaced pedels and a little elbow room. When carrying a passanger it felt like we were shoulder to shoulder. We all buy our cars for different reasons, if W.N is happy with it. that is all that matters.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Just a hunch, but I suspect Wing Nut is gone…:confused




04YJ-GTO said:


> I drove a Honda S2000 for a week when we had it for sale on our lot. Excellent handling, great on gas, and fun to drive. The clutch and shifter felt great too. Thats a great DD wingnut :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

How did I miss this thread? Oh yeah, I thought it was another crap kill thread until it hit multiple pages.

I have to say, and anyone that disagrees needs to get their facts together, the S2000 is a great car; for the money it's amazing what Honda packs into it.

I agree with Wing_Nut on almost everything except the GXP being outclassed. Even the normal Solstice beat the Z4 in testing. I also don't think the S2000 is a bad car for trips - maybe Wing_Nut is just too old and cranky.

Anyone that puts down the S2000 needs to go look at one. It’s a car purposely built to be what it is; and, as much as I love the GTO, the GTO is a car forced to be what it is.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

111 and still going. arty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, unfortunately for any of you Wing_Nut fans, you won't be getting anymore posts from him. Enjoy!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Well, unfortunately for any of you Wing_Nut fans, you won't be getting anymore posts from him. Enjoy!


WTF does that insinuate? Time out again or banned like dizzy1... details for us mentally handicapped, please.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> WTF does that insinuate? Time out again or banned like dizzy1... details for us mentally handicapped, please.


He has been banned. Enough was enough. He was on time out for his antics after being warned multiple times for being rude to forum members. And as you can see from his unwarranted attacks on members in this thread, the warning and temporary banned we gave him meant absolutely nothing. I wasn't the one who banned him and that's only because someone got to it first. We did all we could to keep him aboard but he fired right back with the same thing he's done in the past. So him getting banned was solely due to his actions.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> He has been banned. Enough was enough. He was on time out for his antics after being warned multiple times for being rude to forum members. And as you can see from his unwarrantied attacks on members in this thread, the warning and temporary banned we gave him meant absolutely nothing. I wasn't the one who banned him and that's only because someone got to it first. We did all we could to keep him aboard but he fired right back with the same thing he's done in the past. So him getting banned was solely due to his actions.


:agree I just read through some of the stuff he said to members on this thread, it's his own fault.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

As fun as it was to have a guy like him on a forum.. its really a different story when he asks for opinions, and when he gets them he insults members of the board... lots of them were new members too.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I don't know....*

...He was pretty obvious about his trolling. I think people around here need some thicker skin. All you have to do when people post up like that is ignore them and they will go away. You guys kept feeding him, however.

Look at the thread topic. "S2000 vs. GTO". It is a rediculous topic to begin with, but you guys kept getting stirred up.:willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> ...He was pretty obvious about his trolling. I think people around here need some thicker skin. All you have to do when people post up like that is ignore them and they will go away. You guys kept feeding him, however.
> 
> Look at the thread topic. "S2000 vs. GTO". It is a rediculous topic to begin with, but you guys kept getting stirred up.:willy:


You know what. It's always easy for someone to use the "people should have thicker skin" comment when they're not the one being offended. As a mod, I'm not going to determine what someone should or should not tolerate. Also when it's multiple members who are being insulted by the same individual then it's our job to do whatever it takes to ensure that the person who is being rude abides by the rules. If that person continues to disregard warnings, infractions, etc. then the inevitable happens. It's that simple.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

To express my discontent will do about as much good as showing my lack of surprise. I'll miss the guy and his knowledge, but if what he was doing was breaking the rules, it was pretty apparent he was set in his ways and not going to change.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> You know what. It's always easy for someone to use the "people should have thicker skin" comment when they're not the one being offended. As a mod, I'm not going to determine what someone should or should not tolerate. Also when it's multiple members who are being insulted by the same individual then it's our job to do whatever it takes to ensure that the person who is being rude abides by the rules. If that person continues to disregard warnings, infractions, etc. then the inevitable happens. It's that simple.


I don't blame you for banning him. All I am saying is that nobody should have responded to him in the first place. Had they not, noone would have been offended. I don't care what you say on a message board. Unless you know where I live and make a threat against my family, it's not going to bother me, period. I'd post a little video called, Harden Up, but some would be offended. If you are not offended by the F word, click the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh6pZQX22CQ :lol:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That’s actually a funny clip. What strikes me as funny is he keeps telling everyone to harden the “f” up but *his gut is bigger than my house. * Talk about needing to harden-up. He should take his own advice and then preach…



Tacmedic said:


> I don't blame you for banning him. All I am saying is that nobody should have responded to him in the first place. Had they not, noone would have been offended. I don't care what you say on a message board. Unless you know where I live and make a threat against my family, it's not going to bother me, period. I'd post a little video called, Harden Up, but some would be offended. If you are not offended by the F word, click the link.
> 
> YouTube - Chopper - Harden Up Australia! :lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree and PDQ has a ridiculously big house! :rofl:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> That’s actually a funny clip. What strikes me as funny is he keeps telling everyone to harden the “f” up but *his gut is bigger than my house. * Talk about needing to harden-up. He should take his own advice and then preach…


Yeah, He is a comedian imitating the real, "Chopper". I have never seen the real guy, but that clip cracks me up.:lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> I don't blame you for banning him. All I am saying is that nobody should have responded to him in the first place. Had they not, noone would have been offended. I don't care what you say on a message board. Unless you know where I live and make a threat against my family, it's not going to bother me, period. I'd post a little video called, Harden Up, but some would be offended. If you are not offended by the F word, click the link.
> 
> YouTube - Chopper - Harden Up Australia! :lol:


I agree that not responding would have been a viable choice but some feel they have to defend themselves. But still no one had to take the kind of crap that was spewed out in this thread and many, many others in the past.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*A few thoughts*



6QTS11OZ said:


> He has been banned. Enough was enough. He was on time out for his antics after being warned multiple times for being rude to forum members. And as you can see from his *unwarranted *attacks on members in this thread, the warning and temporary banned we gave him meant absolutely nothing.


Thanks for the above info. I wouldn't use the term unwarranted, I'd say set up like a bowling pin.... and destined to fail... because of his acidic nature in response to simplistic type responding posts to ones he put a lot of thought and research behind.... true the thread degenerated to a scorched earth volcanic spew of insults.. some so off the wall they were flat out funny while others were butt ugly at best and way over the top. The forum is intended to be a spirited platform of discussion in a civil manor... so the why is understood, but a true loss just the same.



Tacmedic said:


> ...He was pretty obvious about his trolling. I think people around here need some thicker skin. All you have to do when people post up like that is ignore them and they will go away. You guys kept feeding him, however.


True... and advice apparently no longer needed in dealing with WN.



6QTS11OZ said:


> You know what. It's always easy for someone to use the "people should have thicker skin" comment when they're not the one being offended. As a mod, I'm not going to determine what someone should or should not tolerate. Also when it's multiple members who are being insulted by the same individual then it's our job to do whatever it takes to ensure that the person who is being rude abides by the rules. If that person continues to disregard warnings, infractions, etc. then the inevitable happens. It's that simple.


I stand behind manning up and the comment that people should have thicker skin... I had my go round with him and he made me laugh as much as he pissed me off in that thread, NBFD! I view it more like dogs peeing on a fire hydrant marking territory. Smells bad but nobody really got hurt. That said, the forum isn't without boundary's and post Police to keep it user friendly and all inviting within the forums standard of civility. 



AA GTO SP said:


> To express my discontent will do about as much good as showing my lack of surprise. I'll miss the guy and his knowledge, but if what he was doing was breaking the rules, it was pretty apparent he was set in his ways and not going to change.


One word response...:agree ... I'm sure he would have pointed out that was 2 words...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

He made some people laugh and pissed some people off. I wish him good luck with his new car


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> WTF does that insinuate? Time out again or banned like dizzy1... details for us mentally handicapped, please.


The real DIZZY1 was not banned, but his hijacked name was. He is doing well and living just a mouse click away. Check out the photo.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The real DIZZY1 was not banned, but his hijacked name was. He is doing well and living just a mouse click away. Check out the photo.


I know the story.... but not sure which were the real dizzy1's postings and which were the hijackers... so, in my mind they are all from the imposter and your current name is entirely somebody else.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> You know what. It's always easy for someone to use the "people should have thicker skin" comment when they're not the one being offended. As a mod, I'm not going to determine what someone should or should not tolerate. Also when it's multiple members who are being insulted by the same individual then it's our job to do whatever it takes to ensure that the person who is being rude abides by the rules. If that person continues to disregard warnings, infractions, etc. then the inevitable happens. It's that simple.


Sorry, I'm just not understanding this. We had people in this thread targeting Wing too. Have they been banned or given a vacation? 

If the answer is no then I'm going to disagree with the action taken.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

SAMMY said:


> Blah Blah Blah. You are boring, rude, obnoxious, lonely and ignorant. Go home boy.


Here's a perfect example.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Sorry, I'm just not understanding this. We had people in this thread targeting Wing too. Have they been banned or given a vacation?
> 
> If the answer is no then I'm going to disagree with the action taken.



Yes, other members were warned in this thread before any action was taken.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I know the story.... but not sure which were the real dizzy1's postings and which were the hijackers... so, in my mind they are all from the imposter and your current name is entirely somebody else.


The real Dizzy only posted one or 2 items on here. Found out that my name and info was beeing used when I started to receive Emails and Private messages from people I did not know and about topics that seemed very stupid.The moderators were able to let me have a new Name on here and the hijacking stopped right after that. The name DIZZY was given to me in 1969 when I was in the Army. Name came from my Commanding Officer.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The real Dizzy only posted one or 2 items on here. Found out that my name and info was beeing used when I started to receive Emails and Private messages from people I did not know and about topics that seemed very stupid.The moderators were able to let me have a new Name on here and the hijacking stopped right after that. The name DIZZY was given to me in 1969 when I was in the Army. Name came from my Commanding Officer.


As I said... I know the story... :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Sorry, I'm just not understanding this. We had people in this thread targeting Wing too. Have they been banned or given a vacation?
> 
> If the answer is no then I'm going to disagree with the action taken.


I understand why, but also believe banishment was too extreme given the overall positive contributions Wing has provided over the years.... and hell if being offensive was the standard, Groucho would never have reached the post level he did... both guys are sharp and knowledgeable and why the seldom troll like behavior was tolerated.. until now I guess.

As I wrote... set up like a bowling pin.. destined to fail..



fergyflyer said:


> Here's a perfect example.


I agree with your example and it all started with this post from a guy that has contributed a sum total of 40 posts since joining 02/07... view it as you please, but I say the results of the exchange blows more hot air than a maggie!



SAMMY said:


> *a little feminine for my taste. My wife loves those cars*.





Wing_Nut said:


> Ah yes, you're the manly man, the man's man, the manly sort of man who "smoked one" on the freeway. You are a retard.


Time for a re-instate Wing Nut poll... democracy in action!! Ooops, is the forum a democracy?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

No way! LOWET was the original DIZZY1?? Nice.

Red Bearded Goat, I feel like you may be barking up the wrong tree with the reinstatement, but just tell me where to sign.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> As I said... I know the story... :cheers


THANKS


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> No way! LOWET was the original DIZZY1?? Nice.
> 
> Red Bearded Goat, I feel like you may be barking up the wrong tree with the reinstatement, but just tell me where to sign.


Yep. I was the original Dizzy1 till my access was hijacked about 2 weeks after I joined. Had to get a name change and a few other items taken care of before I was able to get back on in October 2007. This person 
[ persons ] caused me a lot of problems and headaches. I learned the hard way never to stay logged on to my P.C when I am not around. 
The real Dizzy1 never died or was banned.[ the fake one was ] . The problems caused by the phony Dizzy will NEVER happen with the real one.
SO NOW EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, crazy stuff. Sorry that happened to you, and re-welcome...only 530 something posts late.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> Wow, crazy stuff. Sorry that happened to you, and re-welcome...only 530 something posts late.


THANKS. I figured everyone already knew who I was but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sammy just entered the forum, Wing_nut posted a comparison of the S2k and the GTO. Both Sammy and I commented with our thoughts, also congratulating him on his new purchase... He was not so rude to me but to Sammy for some reason, he let all out. I just dont get it.. when you post up a comparison, you know damn well your going to get opinions from both sides. He got an opinion from the GTO side.... on the GTO forum obviously, and he just attacked Sammy. We understand he has his own weird rude ways that most did like... but what are we supposed to do? Completely stay off any of his posts? and obviously sooner or later he will comment on our posts. There was no way out of this unless he had taken the warnings given to him by the moderators seriously.. its getting obvious he didnt really care.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Aramz06 said:


> its getting obvious he didnt really care.


He cared alright, he played you guys like a fiddle and you kept feeding him. It was pretty comical, really. If Sammy didn't realize he was being manipulated, I don't know what to say. He was so obvious about his trolling.:willy:


----------

